# Questions and reviews wanted



## doggs1979 (Oct 11, 2015)

Has any one ran cypionate and masteron and how was the gains ??


----------



## HCR (Oct 12, 2015)

What are your goals?


----------



## doggs1979 (Oct 12, 2015)

Gain size but stay lean .


----------



## HCR (Oct 12, 2015)

All down to diet. Masteron isnt generally used to gain much. Will keep you/make you more grainy, harder, if you are already lean. Can top off your physique definitely. Its not going to keep you lean by itself. Whether or not you stay lean..is what you put in your mouth. And cyp or any test can "help" you out with that. All in your diet and training.


----------



## trainwreck74 (Oct 16, 2015)

i know i wasn't lean enough get the magic of mast, but when added to my cyp, I felt great! That by itself was enough for me to want to explore with it more.  I should add.... It wasn't  from a top shelf source, so a lot left on the table. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HCR (Oct 16, 2015)

trainwreck74 said:


> i know i wasn't lean enough get the magic of mast, but when added to my cyp, I felt great! That by itself was enough for me to want to explore with it more.  I should add.... It wasn't  from a top shelf source, so a lot left on the table.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Felt great how? Mood? Libido? how much per week? Always curious how others react to certain compounds..good and/or bad..

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## trainwreck74 (Oct 29, 2015)

It's the feel good steroid. My general outlook on life was good. My moods were good, my gains were good, my workouts felt great and my libido was ridiculous. It is normally ridiculous. Add in test ( only 500 mg a week -cyp) and mast. My Weiner never went limp. Should have taken some workout hard - on pics for ya captain, my bad!And sorry for any workout partner I had who had to look the other way often while training.  Hah!
I was only adding in 60 mg eod. So pretty low dose. I wanted to see how I reacted before I pushed the pedal down.  Now I know.


----------

